# clothing store phone number / hours



## hockeysgal (18 Feb 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows the phone number and\or the opening hours of the clothing store at Longue-Pointe.  I tried looking but couldn't find it anywhere...
thanks


----------



## pbi (22 Feb 2005)

Call the operator at Area Support Unit Montreal during working hours and ask her to connect you to the Clothing Stores.
Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## hockeysgal (23 Feb 2005)

OK, 
so I'll answer my own question 
the Montreal Garrison phone number is 514-252-2777 and the extension for the clothing store is 2262 after which you can select an option that tells you the opening hours.


----------



## phillip (14 May 2013)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> OK,
> so I'll answer my own question
> the Montreal Garrison phone number is 514-252-2777 and the extension for the clothing store is 2262 after which you can select an option that tells you the opening hours.



thanks for the info! 

just called, May 14, 2013 and the recorded message indicates these opening hours:

Mon & Wed: 9 to 11:45, 1 to 2:45
Tues & Thurs: 7:30 to 11:45, 1 to 2:45
Fri: 9 to 11:45, closed afternoons
and also that they are open late on some Tuesdays 5:30 to 8:15, but all of the dates are out-dated from last fall; seems to be every other week though.


----------

